# Schools Out And Finals Are Over



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Got done taking my last final about an hour ago and it feels great. Didn't get the most sleep last night, about 3 hours, but I studied hard and got it done. Now I am looking forward to a fun and relaxing Summer. I will probably take next week as "vacation" and do some fishing and do some things that need to get done(cleaning my truck, modifying my decoy trailer, etc). After that I will be working construction for my Dad to get some money. I have a lot of fun things planned for the Summer, including cabin trips with friends and WEFest. I can't wait for Summer. How about the rest of you?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

MLDS - Congrats and enjoy the summer. You'll miss these three months when you're a working stiff!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You guys sure do get out early, I've got near a month left.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Last day and lat post from this computer. Man I am glad to be completely done.
Now life begins!!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

one more left tommorow at 10:15, nodakoutdoors is keeping me from studying it. :-?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I had my last final today also. Ill be working my butt off this summer so I can afford my addiction to hunting next fall. 8)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got a final at six tonight and one tomarrow then I am done. I will be working me *** off this summer as well.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Same here Chris, one more tomorrow mornin and im headed straight for the confluence to do some paddlefishing on the last day of the season. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Now life begins!!!


LOL!!! :lol:

Now REAL life begins is more like it. I'd take back those college days in a second. Freedom, options, ability to bail on class and go fishing. THAT was the LIFE!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

NJ,
Not all working stiffs miss their 3 months off, ha ha ha ha a ha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha1 :beer: 
10 more days.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> I'd take back those college days in a second. Freedom, options, ability to bail on class and go fishing. THAT was the LIFE!


Which reminds me...I need to find a reason to go back to school. :lol:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Those 3 months are part of the reason I teach and coach


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will tell you right now. There is no way in hell you could get me to go back to school. I do not miss any of it. Well maybe the parties.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I really wish i was done with school. I had an accounting final on tuesday nite that took 3 1/2 hours. Picture yourself sitting there for that long just to fail a test. It sucks!! But i sure am going to enjoy summer and getting everything ready to sit in the tree stand again!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Shooter said:


> I really wish i was done with school. I had an accounting final on tuesday nite that took 3 1/2 hours. Picture yourself sitting there for that long just to fail a test. It sucks!! But i sure am going to enjoy summer and getting everything ready to sit in the tree stand again!


I think I have heard that line from too many people including myself man. Just pray you dont fail it like I am for many of my tests.

It sucks because all I can think about while taking a test is the fishing that I will be doing this weekend!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, since I graduated law school and passed the bar, I'm only practicing MEDICINE without a license...scalpal.

Maybe Med School or an MBA program would work...

Coot - color me envious.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

3 days left for me....then summer mowing at the golf course....summer school starts again in mid July.

32 years of teaching....time to retire pretty soon.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My last final is today and then I work tonight. It looks like I won't be celebrating until tomorrow.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I tell all you 'young guys' what. I 'finished' school 15 years ago; however, i have two finals left. Then I have one class in the fall to finish my BS in BA. It never ends! I do find the time to enjoy the outdoors though.....

LIKE TOMORROW!!!!!! YEE-HAWW, GAME ON!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Got my last final at 1 today, then it's back home I go! :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

good news...i passed all my classes!! celebration is on saturday :beer: going to be a blast!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I had my last final today. And offically I graduate tooday at 2 in the afternoon.. Now I have to work for the rest of my life. :eyeroll: I am just glad the semester of hell is over, who ever said that it was worth to take 23 credits in a semester just to be done was a liar. Ohhh well keep pushin through on your classes guys it is the best feeling in the world when you finally get done. Have a good summer guys!!!
Bandhunter


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah well i was done on Wednsday and have to start again on Monday. Summer School what waste. But i gotta do and ill be done in December.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was a little worried that my GPA was going to go down some after this semester. But after e-mailing all my instructors today and finding out my grades, I should close out my second year with a GPA between 3.30 and 3.40. Good enough for me. I have been doing tons of fishing and hunting and very little schoolwork so far in college and my GPA is decent. I love being in college(at least the part where I can hunt or fish or scout every day and still end up with decent grades).


----------

